# R35 convertible



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think this is ultra cool!! What do you guys think??


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

*r35 gtr*

you know what i think that is actually damn sexy!!is this a real car or photoshop special? if its photoshop some one send it to nissan design quick!!!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Photoshop


----------



## skylinegtr20 (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks alright I guess


----------



## Crone (Oct 15, 2010)

That looks so cool. They should bring out convertible editions


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

that is indeed a sexy GTR


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

That is very nice. Maybe they should make a removable hardtop version.


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

That's very nice from that angle, but its obviously a Photoshoped image.

Comming soon the Roadster R

Lots of design issues thou


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice chop


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Love it, but can't see it ever being made.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

A choped 350z!
HMMMM


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

When i read the title I wasn't too sure. But that is stunning! Love the way those rims look on it too


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Love it, but can't see it ever being made.






yeah because its going to wight 2 tons :chuckle:


----------

